# Full Chemical Guys Glossworkz Review *PICS*



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Well as promised here is my full glossworkz review and pics.

Not alot to say really, apart from I cant see myself ever buying another shampoo ever again. The shiniest my car has ever been straight after washing. Really really nice smell, doesnt strip wax, easy to use (at first I thought it wasn't sudsy but i wasn't agitating it enough). And by the looks of it the bottle will last nearly forever because of the concentration. Seriously I cant reccomend it enough.

Ok here are the pics of the car after washing and drying. please note

I did NOT use a QD, just a towel try.
My car is far from swirl free, needs a detar a clay and a polish.
The wax on the car is 3 month old Colly.

So there are much better cars out there to show the shampoo on but im sure you will still be impressed with the results.

PICS OF CAR AFTER WASH WITH GLOSSWORKZ AND NO QD.

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d195/beany_bot/?action=view&current=12092009437.jpg

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d195/beany_bot/?action=view&current=12092009438.jpg

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d195/beany_bot/?action=view&current=12092009439.jpg

As a comparison here is a few pics 2 hours later on same day after a full wax with Dodo juice Orange. Tbh I couldn't see any difference in shine at all.

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d195/beany_bot/?action=view&current=12092009441.jpg

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d195/beany_bot/?action=view&current=12092009444.jpg


----------



## tris harris (Sep 13, 2008)

good work


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Thoughts? opinions?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks good mate, thank you for sharing.

Another one to try


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hang on, can you buy it yet?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes you can indeed Details to follow:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Interesting. When's it going to be available in big sizes?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

does it contain waxes?


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Dream Machines said:


> does it contain waxes?


Aparently not:thumb: Just something special that enhances waxes already on the car.

Really impressive, don't know how it works and wouldn't like to hazard a guess (re-leveling the old wax? i have no idea) But I do know it does work, car looked like it had just been waxed, my friend (who details amateur like me) came up shortly after I had done it and asked me what wax I had used:thumb:

He couldn't believe it when i said i hadn't even used a QD.:doublesho


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks really good gona have to place a order i think.
Where did you get it from?
nice colour car by the way


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Blazebro said:


> Interesting. When's it going to be available in big sizes?


I have a few bigger gallons avaialble :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

ITs on our site with product description to follow this evening


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh damn looks like I will have to buy another shampoo:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good  to the OP - copy and paste the IMG codes from photobucket instead


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Oh damn looks like I will have to buy another shampoo:lol:


Computer say's NO!!! lol :lol:


----------



## KDiddy (Aug 13, 2009)

I received a bottle yesterday and was talked into trying this!

I have been using Dodo Juice BTBM Shampoo and was always impressed with it...so when I called Dave at Car Wash n Wax about some other products I was after...he was telling me to give this a try.

Initially you think it doesn't sud particularly well but after a bit of agitating the shampoo does work a treat....and the sheeting of water after you have washed it is pretty awesome....

Think it costs about £8.95 for a bottle...smells nice!!:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Computer say's NO!!! lol :lol:


Computer says YES:lol:


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Computer says YES:lol:


when id your shampoo being released ?

seems i need to try this glossworks shampoo as my born to be mild is running out


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Its already live in our store :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The results in the photo look a bit similar to the effect you get for AG Auto Gloss Rinse.

That leaves a spectacular shine....


----------

